# Painting Over Faux Finish ? Prep ?



## TimHortonsAddict (Nov 10, 2008)

I've applied faux finish in the past and that was fine... the situation has been reversed now though!

I have a complete living room / dining room that has faux finish on it. I guess the prior home owners son was autistic and went nuts with this stuff. I can honestly say hey did a pretty damn good job though!

In any case, I'm curious to know how I might want to prep the walls for painting over it? I'm going to be using a interior eggshell (latex obviously)...

Would a really good thorough sanding do the trick? Should I apply a primer first possibly? I just want to make sure I do the best job possible.

I start the job tomorrow morning... I can hold off on it for a day (Have to do there ceilings anyhow) any advice would be great... they do realize the odds of it turning out 100% perfect are slim... but I would like to get it as damn close as possible.

Thanks guys / girls! I look forward to talking more to all of you in the future!


----------



## TimHortonsAddict (Nov 10, 2008)

Here is an example of what I am talking about. Not the same project, but a basic idea of what the walls look like.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Prime ( Fresh Start or similar) and paint


----------



## painterdude (Jun 18, 2008)

It all depends on the type of faux finish. If it's just color then prime and paint, but make sure to use a primer sealer if it's got a finish on it. If there is a slight texture you can always orange peel it. Just add drywall compound and paint together and roll it on with a heavier nap...after you seal it that is. Of course that would be with flat paint. Otherwise you'd have to seal it, orange it, prime it again and let it dry and then do your eggshell. hope this helps, pd


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

TimHortonsAddict said:


> I've applied faux finish in the past and that was fine... the situation has been reversed now though!
> 
> I have a complete living room / dining room that has faux finish on it. I guess the prior home owners son was autistic and went nuts with this stuff. I can honestly say hey did a pretty damn good job though!
> 
> ...


If they're not expecting it to be flawless, then ya, sand,prime and paint. If there is heavy texture and it's expected to have the walls looking mostly flawless, then you're going to have to skim the whole thing out..


----------



## Builtmany (Dec 5, 2009)

I wonder how it came out, 3 something years later. :wacko:


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

Whenever i have to go over faux, i always scuff the walls up and apply cover stain for a primer coat. sand, then 2-3 coats finish.


----------



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

TimHortonsAddict said:


> Here is an example of what I am talking about. Not the same project, but a basic idea of what the walls look like.


What a shame to cover such a fine finish, that takes patience and experience.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Cart before the horse much?

You're not sure how to prep the job but you start today?

How did you know how to price it?

Depends on what products were used.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

necro'd again!


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm kinda wondering if this guy was a HO.


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

yeah i was wondering the same..if you can apply faux but you dont know how to paint over it...wtf?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

finishesbykevyn said:


> If they're not expecting it to be flawless, then ya, sand,prime and paint. If there is heavy texture and it's expected to have the walls looking mostly flawless, then you're going to have to skim the whole thing out..


FBK - Good habit to get in to is checking the date of the original post. One written three years ago is a bit dated to be responding to. The last post (#4 *of* 4) by the guy who wrote it was November of 08. Bill should be showing up with a necro pic anytime. 



TJ Paint said:


> necro'd again!


Though it was almost worth it just to see TJ get a necro bite in the a--.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

StripandCaulk said:


> yeah i was wondering the same..if you can apply faux but you dont know how to paint over it...wtf?


Well, one answer is that depending on the company and the original date of the finish, it can be a mystery what the top coat over the finish is. At one time, back in the 80's, the company I used to work for top coated all of their finishes with an oil based urethane. That progressed over the years into water based poly, and in some cases no poly. Even some of their finishes are still done in oil. In my area, I know what was most likely used, from experience. So, you're probably correct, it is an HO asking the question.


----------

